# No Piratecat until Friday!



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm in Cleburn Texas, with no internet access, Tuesday - Friday.  I'll even get a chance to meet Derek of Talon Comics! So keep the boards warm for me, and have fun.

If you see any threads addressed to me, please let folks know I'm temporarily afk.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Jan 29, 2002)

Say "Howdy" to Derek for me, eh?

Have fun!


----------



## Someguy (Jan 29, 2002)

/me waves bye


----------



## Jarval (Jan 30, 2002)

Sounds like fun PC   Say hello to Derek for me.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 30, 2002)

OOOH Derek is going to get a PC manhug...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I'm in Cleburn Texas, with no internet access, Tuesday - Friday.
> *




That's OK - nobody here likes you anyway!


----------



## Poster Bard (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: No Piratecat until Friday!*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's OK - nobody here likes you anyway!  *




How many times do I have to tell you to get back on the treadmill that powers the server that allows these boards to function?

Off you go!


----------

